# Hayling - links course near Portsmouth



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 13, 2013)

Chaps

I have a few days holiday to use up before the end of the year so I was thinking of taking them on Wednesdays to break the week up. If anyone fancies a game at Hayling then let me know, I can sign guests on for Â£30. Being a proper links, it is always dry and playable


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a very kind offer.  I haven't got any leave left to play with but my last booked day is for Wednesday 11th December.  If the Littlestone meeting doesn't go ahead I'd be interested on the 11th, but if Littlestone is on I will be there; it's an old favourite that I haven't played for far too long.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 13, 2013)

No problem at all, let me know nearer the time  :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2013)

I could do the 3rd Gordon if you get no better offers. Would like a nice zephyr rather than the hoolie that normally plays round Hayling.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 13, 2013)

richart said:



			I could do the 3rd Gordon if you get no better offers. Would like a nice zephyr rather than the hoolie that normally plays round Hayling.

Click to expand...

No problem Rich, we can discuss next week


----------



## wookie (Nov 14, 2013)

3rd or 11th would be good for me Gordon please if there's space  :thup: 

Not too fussed about the wind but on the weather front if you could arrange for it to be warmer than the 1 degree it was last time out that would be great


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2013)

richart said:



			I could do the 3rd Gordon if you get no better offers. Would like a nice zephyr rather than the hoolie that normally plays round Hayling.

Click to expand...

The 3rd is a Tuesday :mmm:

How about Wednesday 25th, could be nice and quiet :smirk:


----------



## Robobum (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm off the week of 2nd Gordon. Would love to scab it round Hayling again.


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2013)

drive4show said:



			No problem Rich, we can discuss next week  

Click to expand...

 Ooops I mean the 4th.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 14, 2013)

If there is space, I would love to. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2013)

Snelly said:



			If there is space, I would love to. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Dave, looks like I'll be hosting on 4th and 11th, which is best for you?


----------



## Snelly (Nov 14, 2013)

4th. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like I have:

4th
Rich
Snelly
Darren

11th
B.I.M. (possible)
Simon

Anyone want the last space on the 11th?


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Looks like I have:

4th
Rich
Snelly
Darren

11th
B.I.M. (possible)
Simon

Anyone want the last space on the 11th?
		
Click to expand...

Oh great. The combined handicap of the three other players is lower than mine. At least I am good company.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2013)

richart said:



			Oh great. The combined handicap of the three other players is lower than mine. At least I am good company.

Click to expand...

Think of the positives, they'll be fighting over you as a partner wanting your shots :smirk:


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			Think of the positives, they'll be fighting over you as a partner wanting your shots :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 I doubt it they have seen me play.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 14, 2013)

richart said:



			Oh great. The combined handicap of the three other players is lower than mine. At least I am good company.

Click to expand...

so is there combined age!!....:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::ears::ears::ears:


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2013)

Contrary to popular belief I am not 130.:angry: We need to get a game in very soon whilst you still have to give me a shot.:ears:


----------



## Robobum (Nov 15, 2013)

richart said:



			Contrary to popular belief I am not 130.:angry: We need to get a game in very soon whilst you still have to give me a shot.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

How's the dancing Rich? Lovely hardwood floor in the bar at Hayling...........any chance of a twirl?


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 15, 2013)

richart said:



			Contrary to popular belief I am not 130.:angry: We need to get a game in very soon whilst you still have to give me a shot.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I just need a flurry of 9 medals and then we will be level!!


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2013)

Robobum said:



			How's the dancing Rich? Lovely hardwood floor in the bar at Hayling...........any chance of a twirl? 

Click to expand...

 I would love to, but unfortunately I am under a restraining order from dancing in public.



PNWokingham said:



			I just need a flurry of 9 medals and then we will be level!!
		
Click to expand...

 I suppose it never crossed your mind that I could get the smallest of cuts.:angry:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2013)

drive4show, yes, looks like I'm at Littlestone, thanks for the offer, another time maybe?


----------



## Robobum (Nov 19, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Looks like I have:

4th
Rich
Snelly
Darren
		
Click to expand...

What time are we thinking gents?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 19, 2013)

Robobum said:



			What time are we thinking gents?
		
Click to expand...

You guys choose as you have to travel but I'd suggest somewhere around 10 to 10.30 for coffee and bacon roll


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2013)

drive4show said:



			You guys choose as you have to travel but I'd suggest somewhere around 10 to 10.30 for coffee and bacon roll
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. Might have to shorten my usual pre match warm up to a couple in the net though.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 20, 2013)

drive4show said:



			You guys choose as you have to travel but I'd suggest somewhere around 10 to 10.30 for coffee and bacon roll
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. Although I will go for a bacon and egg roll instead.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 20, 2013)

Excellent - look forward to it.


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, I'm free that day if theres still room and you don't mind playing with someone who's not that good...


----------



## HarryMonk (Nov 22, 2013)

I am suprised you are happy to take a journey that far east?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			Hi, I'm free that day if theres still room and you don't mind playing with someone who's not that good...
		
Click to expand...

Hi Paul....no problem, we are now up to a 3ball with wookie. Ability isn't an issue, you just need to hit it straight at Hayling otherwise the course will destroy you


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 22, 2013)

OK brilliant, thanks. Putter off the tee it is then!
Do I need a hcap certificate or are they happy with a CDU no.?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			OK brilliant, thanks. Putter off the tee it is then!
Do I need a hcap certificate or are they happy with a CDU no.?
		
Click to expand...

No you'll be fine as I'll be signing you in as a guest  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			OK brilliant, thanks. Putter off the tee it is then!
Do I need a hcap certificate or are they happy with a CDU no.?
		
Click to expand...

Don't play drive4show for money ......... That's all I'm saying!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2013)

One space left on 11th Dec if anyone wants to join wookie, SaintHacker and me?


----------



## User20205 (Nov 27, 2013)

What time are you thinking of playing Gordon?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nothing decided yet but probably around 10:30ish....are you free Nick?


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 27, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			OK brilliant, thanks. Putter off the tee it is then!
Do I need a hcap certificate or are they happy with a CDU no.?
		
Click to expand...

Hope that you can get your putter in the air as there is a pot bunker to carry on the first (a par 3). Have a good day when you play as it is a great golf course. Don't let the score card fool you when you look at the yardages, the par 3 5th looks easy from the tee but the green is only 3 foot wide


----------



## User20205 (Nov 27, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Nothing decided yet but probably around 10:30ish....are you free Nick?
		
Click to expand...

Could be.... I have an appointment over that way first thing:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2013)

therod said:



			Could be.... I have an appointment over that way first thing:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If the others are happy we can push the time back, I've got the day off so no rush for me.

Simon, SH....you guys happy to tee off a bit later? As long as we are off before 11:20 we are fine as there is a society booked in at 11:30.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 27, 2013)

11 should be plenty late enough, if that's ok with everyone :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 27, 2013)

Fine with me, in fact probably better as I'll be coming from the west along the M27, should give the traffic a chance to thin out a bit.



srixon 1 said:



			the par 3 5th looks easy from the tee but the green is only 3 foot wide 

Click to expand...

Sounds like the 2nd at my place, only about 150 but the hole is named The Needle.


----------



## wookie (Nov 27, 2013)

Yep anytime is good for me guys.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2013)

Weather forecast looks good for Wednesday guys.:thup: Course should be firm and running. I might even sneak one out over 200 yards.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2013)

richart said:



			Weather forecast looks good for Wednesday guys.:thup: Course should be firm and running. I might even sneak one out over 200 yards.

Click to expand...

........downwind..................


----------



## Robobum (Dec 1, 2013)

drive4show said:



			........downwind..................
		
Click to expand...

Those Pinnacles run forever!!  

Lucking in with the weather prior to the arctic shutdown at the end of the week!


----------



## Hooker (Dec 1, 2013)

Just played at hayling today with a friend, my first experience of links golf. We had perfect weather with very little wind and the course was in excellent condition, especially the greens. Ground was firm underfoot everywhere and some of the tee boxes had a better surface than a couple of our greens!

I must say as a higher handicapper I found it quite forgiving and not as brutal as I was expecting. Really nice golf course and everyone was very friendly and welcoming, you guys are in for a treat!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it Hooker, come back in the summer when the rough is 3ft high and see if you still find it forgiving


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2013)

drive4show said:



			........downwind..................
		
Click to expand...




Robobum said:



			Those Pinnacles run forever!!  

)
		
Click to expand...

You forgot downhill.


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2013)

Many thanks for the game Gordon. Really enjoyed the course (as always) and the company. Anyone that hasn't played Hayling should do so. A lovely links course in great condition, and superb greens. Even in December they are quicker than most clubs in summer.

I will gloss over the result.

Highlight must be Darren's eagle, and also the little service we held when he lost his 'Skoda' ball after 7 rounds. I feel your grief mate!! The 'Bentley' survived, despite being found under at least two gorse bushes, on top of another, and in a lake.:thup:

Look forward to a re-match guys.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 5, 2013)

richart said:



			Many thanks for the game Gordon. Really enjoyed the course (as always) and the company. Anyone that hasn't played Hayling should do so. A lovely links course in great condition, and superb greens. Even in December they are quicker than most clubs in summer.

I will gloss over the result.

Highlight must be Darren's eagle, *and also the little service we held when he lost his 'Skoda' ball after 7 rounds*. I feel your grief mate!! The 'Bentley' survived, despite being found under at least two gorse bushes, on top of another, and in a lake.:thup:

Look forward to a re-match guys.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how I'll feel next time I play the 12th, there is bound to be a lump in my throat. Very emotional moment when we finally called off the search. Darren must feel like he's lost a member of the family   

On the plus side though, very enjoyable game, thanks to you all for coming down and hurry back for another game soon  :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Dec 5, 2013)

Gordon, I've written to the secretary and asked him to put up a little notice asking for members to keep an eye out for it - 137 holes! RIP

Thanks again for the kind invite Gordon. A fun day's golf with yourself, Rich & Snelly.

We must meet up again and discuss swing mechanics in even greater depth :thup:


----------



## Snelly (Dec 5, 2013)

A real pleasure to play with you all.  I really enjoyed our game.   Many thanks for the kind invitation to join you. 

The course was better than I remembered and in great condition, especially the excellent greens.


An excellent day out and I hope we can do it again.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 5, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I'm not sure how I'll feel next time I play the 12th, there is bound to be a lump in my throat. Very emotional moment when we finally called off the search. Darren must feel like he's lost a member of the family   

On the plus side though, very enjoyable game, thanks to you all for coming down and hurry back for another game soon  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Has anybody that has ever played Hayling not lost a ball on the 12th? A brute of a tee shot when into wind.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 5, 2013)

srixon 1 said:



			Has anybody that has ever played Hayling not lost a ball on the 12th? A brute of a tee shot when into wind.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's lost, just hiding. We will be reunited one day


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 6, 2013)

srixon 1 said:



			Has anybody that has ever played Hayling not lost a ball on the 12th? A brute of a tee shot when into wind.
		
Click to expand...

I've never lost a ball on this hole steve  One of the few holes I actually hit a fairway. Hoping to play next summer in a millienium league match there


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Si, I have lost one down the left on that hole, the grass was pretty long down there a few years ago. Last time I played there was last year for the scratch team and we were well and truly spanked. It was blowing a gale though. I think it was revenge for the time we beat them there a couple of years before that. Hope to go back one day and play it without having the 'pressure' of a team match to worry about.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 6, 2013)

Steve played it with Dolly, was interesting as neither off us had a clue where we were going


----------



## wookie (Dec 9, 2013)

Well the threatened (mainly by certain "newspapers") arctic weather hasn't turned up and looking particularly good for wednesday.

What time do you want to meet up Gordon?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll be there about 10 for brekkie and we'll get off whenever Nick is ready. I'll send out a pm to the 3 of you later. Looking forward to it, course is in lovely condition.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll be there about 10.30. I'm looking forward to it. The only golf I've played in the last month has been Texas scramble.


----------



## wookie (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the game and hospitality Gordon.  The course really was in good nick with the greens running fast and true.

Glad it was a bit (probably around 7 degrees) warmer than last year which from having a quick search was one day shy of exactly a year ago.

Nice to have a game with Nick again who won in the end after a particularly solid front 9 although Gordon could have taken the spoils had things been different up the last.

Less said about most of my own golf the better although it was nice to go home with a birdie in the bag!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cheers Simon, you are welcome to come down any time  :thup:

Now...off to bed man and get some sleep, it's going to be a precious commodity with the arrival of the new addition to the family!!


----------



## Snelly (Dec 11, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Cheers Simon, you are welcome to come down any time  :thup:

Now...off to bed man and get some sleep, it's going to be a precious commodity with the arrival of the new addition to the family!!
		
Click to expand...

You have news Gordon!?!?!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 11, 2013)

Snelly said:



			You have news Gordon!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Yep cheers gordon. Excellent host as always. One day I'll put 18 together around hayling!!! I'm proud to say one of my balls is keeping Darren's company down the 12th, shame it didn't have such an illustrious history

Anyone that's not played it, hayling is a top course, always in really good condition, and well worth a visit.

Edit, even though he is the Peter Pan of golf, I'm not sure gordon is expecting....or is he


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2013)

Snelly said:



			You have news Gordon!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Jeez...not me Dave! No more kids for me, I don't want to ruin my sylph-like figure  

Wookie got a wookie junior as an early Xmas pressie


----------



## Snelly (Dec 12, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Jeez...not me Dave! No more kids for me, I don't want to ruin my sylph-like figure  

Wookie got a wookie junior as an early Xmas pressie 

Click to expand...

Ah! Understood. 

By the way, if you want another game at Hayling over Christmas then let me know as I am off from the 20th to the 2nd January. Alternatively, a friend of mine is arranging some golf at Devils Dyke GC over Christmas and I will be playing a couple of times if you want to come along?  Good golfers and smashing blokes.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Ah! Understood. 

By the way, if you want another game at Hayling over Christmas then let me know as I am off from the 20th to the 2nd January. Alternatively, a friend of mine is arranging some golf at Devils Dyke GC over Christmas and I will be playing a couple of times if you want to come along?  Good golfers and smashing blokes.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds good Dave, maybe we can look at either Sun 21st or 28th at Hayling? I mentioned to Merv79 as well about going over during the Xmas break, he is up for it as well. Let's keep an eye on the weather forecast and make a decision nearer the time. I'm sure we can find one more to make up a fourball, or would you like to invite one of your mates over?


----------



## Robobum (Dec 12, 2013)

therod said:



			Yep cheers gordon. Excellent host as always. One day I'll put 18 together around hayling!!! I'm proud to say one of my balls is keeping Darren's company down the 12th, shame it didn't have such an illustrious history

Anyone that's not played it, hayling is a top course, always in really good condition, and well worth a visit.

Edit, even though he is the Peter Pan of golf, I'm not sure gordon is expecting....or is he

Click to expand...

I've taken a few days off next week to go down and look for my ball again Nick.

I'll have a butchers for yours at the same time. You still rocking this Top Flite XLs yeah?


----------



## User20205 (Dec 12, 2013)

Robobum said:



			I've taken a few days off next week to go down and look for my ball again Nick.

I'll have a butchers for yours at the same time. You still rocking this Top Flite XLs yeah?
		
Click to expand...


It was a pinnacle gold, I'm seeing if they will give me more control!:thup:

If you get a chance you may want to have look for gordons range finder also,  I think he dropped it yesterday


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2013)

therod said:



			If you get a chance you may want to have look for gordons range finder also,  I think he dropped it yesterday

Click to expand...


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 12, 2013)

Glad the weather held up for you, it was a wee bit foggy early doors. Gutted I couldn't make it but I wasn't sure the members would appreciate me towing a portaloo round with me!


----------

